# Egg Sharing at Lister



## IVFmotherof2 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hey Ladies, 

I am currently waiting for my first consultation at the lister hospital in the hope to be accepted on the egg sharing programme... I have already had a successful IVF treatment 8 years ago resulting in twin girls  and I'm 33 now so I am hoping I am a good candidate! 

My question is does anyone know how long it takes to get going with the first cycle? I'm keen to try before my summer holiday in July 

Any advise on people's experiences with lister most welcome


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi, I haven't cycled at the Lister but I expect it will all depend on how long it takes to match you. The initial blood tests will take around 4-6 weeks to comeback prior to this too. Why don't you join us on be egg share friends chat? Good luck! Xx


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi, I cycled with the Lister - my first consultation was end of August and we got our BFP on 28 December so pretty quick especially since I also did intra-partner so we had to co-ordinate three women's cycle so this takes a bit longer that straight normal egg sharing but as Madame says it depends on how long to get matched - I was matched within 48 hours x


----------



## IVFmotherof2 (Mar 28, 2016)

Thank you that's helpful, despite having a gone through IVF before I still don't quite get all the little BFP etc, am guessing to what I think that should be. I was pregnant with twins 6 weeks after the first consultation so had little need the use these forums as everything was happening so quick and I was young however I love how interesting they are and useful to myself abs others, just wish it had a mobile version as it's hard work on a phone using. Egg share friends chat? Have you got a link to that? I can't find it? 

Thank you both for your replies


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

BFP - Is Big Fat Positve! So we got through it all quite quickly too. If you go in the egg sharing section (where this is) there is an egg sharing cycling thread that is very active but feel free to also message me as I have cycled at the Lister , ps they are great!


----------



## IVFmotherof2 (Mar 28, 2016)

Fantastic thank you so much! 

I am going for some blood tests on the 7th then my partner and I are going on the 14th so fingers crossed that I will find a match quickly! I am 33, white British with bmi 24 with no family history of illness. I have a good success history with IVF in the past so providing all my bloods come back ok I am hoping that I will match somebody (I am only little tho lol so no good to anyone hoping for a tall child lol)

I am really excited about tge prospect of being to help another lady achieve her dream, did any of your eggs shared result in a live birth for the recipient?


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

I am sure you will be matched pretty quickly. I found out only today that my recipient was not successful, I was absolutely gutted for her - I would have loved us both to have had positives from my one cycle plus she didn't get any frosties either  so end of my donation journey for now xxx


----------



## IVFmotherof2 (Mar 28, 2016)

Aw that must be gutting for the lady, fingers crossed she gets another chance soon! 

How many embryo's/blastocyst  does the lister allow back? I had two blastocyst before and am keen where possible to have the same.


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

As I was under 35 there were keen for single transfer but we asked for double transfer and that's what we got and pregnant with singleton x


----------



## IVFmotherof2 (Mar 28, 2016)

Congratulations! 

See and your never know which one was the one, so had you just put the one you might of had none! I am definitely going to say two as it's such a risk putting one back and getting none... Also I already have twins and know I can cope just fine if it happened again x


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

Congrats on the twins! Both of ours actually took, but one ended up as a blighted ovum x


----------



## IVFmotherof2 (Mar 28, 2016)

Sorry to hear that, I might be getting ahead of myself anyway.. Have my initial scan and blood test tomorrow, how long do they take to give the results? X


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

You will know your scan results on the day and then I already had a consultant appt booked in for a week later where they told me the amh results - do u have your consultation appt with the consultant ?


----------



## IVFmotherof2 (Mar 28, 2016)

Yes the following week, with Dr Bora. So by the 14th I should know what's what I suppose. When do they tell you if they have any potential matches? Xx


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

At the consultation with the consultant they will take your big bloods to see if you can be accepted, these take 4-6 weeks to come back, it's only after that they will put u out for matching x


----------



## HouseMouse (Dec 18, 2015)

I found that it was the GP letter which caused the most delay because of the wait for an appointment at my surgery. On the day of your bloods etc they write to your GP and are happy to give the letter directly to you. Maybe book an appt with your GP in advance, so that you can take the letter to them as soon as possible. I then collected the letter myself and scanned it in for clinic.


----------



## IVFmotherof2 (Mar 28, 2016)

That's exactly what I did! I had to pay my GP £25 for the letter but took it with me at the first consultation and they took a copy for my file! Bloods back ok now just waiting for the chromosome test then should start matching!! They said the text should be back in 4-6 weeks... I hate waiting for things!! Wish there was a quicker way lol but I am super excited now to get started! 

Xx


----------



## HouseMouse (Dec 18, 2015)

Well done for being so organised! Yes, my GP said she would charge £15 (filling in forms is free apparently but writing letters isn't!) but they didn't ask for any money when I went to collect it. The waiting can feel hard I know, but they do seem to match fairly quickly once they have all the info


----------



## IVFmotherof2 (Mar 28, 2016)

Thats good to know!  

How did things work out for you? Have you completed a cycle now? 

I am really impressed with the Lister so far they seem really on the ball and know what they are doing. Do they contact you as soon as they have the results to tell you? If so do they do that by phone or letter? 

This Thursday will be only two weeks and it already feel like four lol... I think the older I am getting the more impatient I have become. Having already successfully had twins before I  kinda think I had all my luck in this field and am now pushing it, so I'm anxious for this to go well! My current partner is not the father of my twin and he does not yet have children... So the pressure is on!!   

I can't actually remember the two week wait the last time... But I already know it's going to be a nightmare this time. 

X


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

IVFmotherof2 - they emailed me once they had everything back with my treatment plan, I am sure they will do the same. I didnt have anything in the post really, mostly done by email which is good x


----------



## IVFmotherof2 (Mar 28, 2016)

That's good to know thanks KDJay!


----------



## BillieFM (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi 

I a 9 weeks pregnant   we used an egg sharer at the Lister

It was a bumpy ride but happy to say we are starting the next phase. First sharer had 12 eggs to give us turns out none were viable, next sharer did a runner just before eggs were taken. Third time lucky..10 viable eggs, 8 good embryos...first one in did not take...second one in and now 9 weeks pregnant..still a long way to go...but it's a good start 

Good luck and if you have any questions please do ask


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

Hi all,

I know that this thread is fairly old now, but just wanted to say that it has helped to put my mind at rest even further. Myself and my partner (also female) are intra-partner sharing and also donating eggs at the Lister. Having our bloods taken in a few days. So eager to get it all started properly! Lovely to hear more positive stories about the hospital and the egg sharing process


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi Hannah, congrats on getting started, it won't take long now and you will be on your way, you are def in good hands at the Lister. We did inter partner and it is really the m amazing way to make a baby -


----------

